# Bernese Mountain/Australian Shepherd cross



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A good friend in Missouri is raising these.








Australian Mountain Dogs Blog


Australian Mountain Dogs and Puppies



www.passionflowerfamilydogs.com


----------



## bpmahagan (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm going to have to save this for when it's time for another dog. Are you the friend in Texas that took one?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t have one of these dogs because currently I have my grandson’s elderly Lab, and I don’t have room for another dog. 

Kirsten and Al have been friends of mine for years. They only breed for a couple of litters a year. They are not running a puppy mill.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Interesting. Take one of the mellowest dogs in the world, and cross it with one of the most hyper dogs in the world.

Are Kirsten and Al the ones who raise Scottish Highland beef?


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Emailed her for future litters. Tao is too much grumpy old man at 10 to tolerate pup antics full time, although Deja would ADORE a baby! Thanks for this, Alice. I've been considering Bernedoodles as a possible breed for my next service dog.. These are also ideal!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. Al and Kirsten have Highlands. I think they have a couple of calves for sale, too.

No more goats. Not sure about sheep. I haven’t been to Missouri since before Covid and I reaaaaly need to go.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The strategy with this cross is to balance the energy of the Aussies and improve longevity for the Bernese influence. Apparently purebred Bernese Mountain dogs are short lived.

She does an interaction program with the puppies from the time they are born to make them calm and settled family dogs.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

My sister shows Berners, and that's the biggest bummer, the short life span. They look ideal!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alice, if you are contacted by someone claiming to be my wife, ignore her. It's a scam, I don't know this woman.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't get the crossing of different breeds with different skill sets for designer mutts but they are cute.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

the problem with crossing breeds like this is you never know if you will get the good out of both breeds, or the bad out of both. you could just as easily get a pup that doesnt know whether to herd or guard. I dislike designer breeds intensely. they are cute as can be but so risky.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

rbelfield said:


> the problem with crossing breeds like this is you never know if you will get the good out of both breeds, or the bad out of both. you could just as easily get a pup that doesnt know whether to herd or guard. I dislike designer breeds intensely. they are cute as can be but so risky.


 F1 crosses are variable, it's not as simple as mixing red and blue to get purple. Genes are a lot more complicated.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My issue with the <fill in the blanck>-doodles is that the grooming is time-consuming, but absolutely necessary. I have seen a few whose owners did not follow through on the grooming, and the poor animals were miserable.

Love Berners to pieces. My sister had a lovely gal, who died young from cancer, which I understand is almost a given in most Berner lines.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Pony said:


> My issue with the <fill in the blanck>-doodles is that the grooming is time-consuming, but absolutely necessary. I have seen a few whose owners did not follow through on the grooming, and the poor animals were miserable.
> 
> Love Berners to pieces. My sister had a lovely gal, who died young from cancer, which I understand is almost a given in most Berner lines.


There was a breeder years back I thought I remember hearing about who was actively trying to screen their breeders and select for health and longevity. I want to say Colorado? It was good to see at least one breeder working to improve the BMD.


----------

